# Tuto d'installation de Windows 10 sur Parallels



## elsaragon (28 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Existe-t'il chez l'un d'entre vous un tuto qui me permet d'installer Windows 10 sur Parallels après l'achat d'une clé d'activation ?

Elsaragon


----------



## edenpulse (28 Octobre 2022)

Il existe directement sur le site de Parallels ou sur ton moteur de recherche favori
→ https://www.parallels.com/blogs/install-windows-10-parallels-desktop/


----------



## elsaragon (29 Octobre 2022)

Merci, j'aurais pu y penser .....


----------

